# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H5a1 Maternal Code

## Terrance Stuart

From what I have found out thus far my maternal lineage is largely related to Polish people, the Hapsburg Dynasty and they exist in two spots my maternal lineage came from in recent decades, Sweden and Wales. Interested in any one who has insight into this group.

----------


## Red_DwarF

Hello! according to 23andme results I am h5a1 too!!
I am spanish with 93% iberian and 6% north european.
I can also see your Y-DNA haplogroup is R1B-RL21-M269, I am z278 which is a descendant of that lineage.
what a coincidence!!

----------

